# Neuer Arbeitsspeicher defekt?



## EvoRulezzz (6. August 2017)

Hallo,

 

ich habe mir 2x Corsair XMS3 DDR 3 1600MHz 8 GB  Arbeitsspeicher im Media Markt besorgt.

Als ich diese 2 in den PC einbaute, startete dieser ständig neu (er kommt nicht mal ins BIOS, er schaltet sich nach ca. 4 Sekunden wieder ab und versucht erneut zu starten - es gibt auch keinen Bluescreen)

Als ich die Ram's einzeln getestet habe, ist mir aufgefallen das nur einer von diesen 2 Ram's dieses Problem verursacht.

Alle Slots habe ich getestet, aber der Fehler bleibt weiterhin bestehen.

 

Bios Update,CMOS Reset wurden auch schon durchgeführt - Ohne Erfolg

 

Ich hab langsam die Vermutung das dieser eine Ram defekt ist. Bin mir aber nicht Sicher!

 

Mein System:

 

Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Pro4

CPU: i5 3570K

Graka: GTX 1050 TI 4GB


----------



## spectrumizer (6. August 2017)

Wenn du die Riegel richtig gesteckt hast und es trotzdem nicht geht, kann ein Defekt gut möglich sein. Einfach zurück bringen und umtauschen.


----------



## EvoRulezzz (6. August 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort .

 

Ich habe mal eben wieder alle Slots mit dem vermeintlich defekten Ram getestet. PC ist gebootet, allerdings direkt wieder abgestürzt bei Belastung. Nun ist das Problem wieder, wie am Anfang beschrieben - Er startet -> nach 4 Sek -> Neustart  und das in Dauerschleife xD


----------



## eMJay (6. August 2017)

Hast du noch mehr Riegel drin? Oder nur die zwei neuen?


----------



## EvoRulezzz (6. August 2017)

Habe noch mehr Riegel drin. Als ich gemerkt habe das einer von den beiden neuen Probleme macht, habe ich alle herausgenommen um herauszufinden welcher Riegel es ist!


----------



## eMJay (8. August 2017)

Was für welche sind das. Ich vermute jetzt mal dass die nicht kompatibel sind.


----------

